# Steel Valley Regional 7/27, 28 Mountaineer SQ & SPL



## Larry Chijner (Jun 6, 2016)

SVR VIII is being Held next weekend at Mountaineer Resort and Casino, New Cumberland WV.
the is a Meca 4, Meca 2X, Iasca 3X EVENT.

SPL is on SUNDAY ONLY and Registration from 8 to 10:30 for SPL .
Sidney Wright will be doing Meca 4X and 3X SPL and 
ISPLL..

SQ is both Sat and Sunday inside the Arena.

Information is at 

steelvalleyregional.com

Thanks

Larry Chijner


----------



## Ripkon (May 9, 2019)

To bad its 5 hours away for me. Im in VA


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ripkon said:


> To bad its 5 hours away for me. Im in VA


Where in VA are you? It's about a 5 hour drive for me as well, worth the trip up there if you can make it though. I was hoping to attend this year, but have a conflict on the Saturday so can't.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm taking the ole Van out of the back of the shop and bringing it to SVR. I'll actually be competing in IASCA, MECA, as well as the Top 30, as long as she makes the 600 mile 14 hour journey. 

Threw an entirely new system in 1 1/2 days before 2018 finals and only had one day and 1/2 of tuning time.

Now that I've had months to dial in the system it will be interesting to see how she does. 

The Van is open to demos if anyone would like to jump in for a listening experience.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll be there competing in MECA & IASCA. 7hr drive for me.

Anyone else from here going?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Certainly, same distance as you Ryan, gotta pull some late nights this week to finish my car but I’ll be competing in MECA, IASCA and TOP30


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Mullings said:


> Gotta pull some late nights this week to finish my car ...


What's new? Lol

JK... I'm sure you won't be the only one staying up late this week


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Subscribed, I’ve had the opportunity to hear two of the vehicles from the members above me so this will be interesting to see.


----------



## Ripkon (May 9, 2019)

naiku said:


> Ripkon said:
> 
> 
> > To bad its 5 hours away for me. Im in VA
> ...


In pulaski. You


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ripkon said:


> In pulaski. You


About as far from Pulaski as possible while still being in VA, I am up near Winchester.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ripkon said:


> In pulaski. You




Too funny - lived in Pulaski for many years - last year, driving to SVR in the BRZ, I ran over a huge rock just down from the NG Armory 

I’m hoping to attend this weekend - depends on if the car gets done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Come on Jason, we have to exchange seat time again with the new gears


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Come on Jason, we have to exchange seat time again with the new gears


x2! get yo booty out to VW!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wish i could make it but its not happening this year.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Ripkon said:


> To bad its 5 hours away for me. Im in VA





naiku said:


> Where in VA are you? It's about a 5 hour drive for me as well, worth the trip up there if you can make it though. I was hoping to attend this year, but have a conflict on the Saturday so can't.





Mullings said:


> Certainly, same distance as you Ryan, gotta pull some late nights this week to finish my car but I’ll be competing in MECA, IASCA and TOP30


It was 5.5 hrs for me, with traffic and stops. Over the last few years, this has become a short trip for car audio events. lol

Can't wait to see the updates to the Prius, Kevin. 

I'm not competing. I usually stress myself out the day before I leave, and this time I wanted a relaxing, fun vacation. Also, I got my time off request approved on short notice.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Too funny - lived in Pulaski for many years - last year, driving to SVR in the BRZ, I ran over a huge rock just down from the NG Armory
> 
> I’m hoping to attend this weekend - depends on if the car gets done.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. The pictures I've seen have been amazing. Mark does nice work!

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> x2! get yo booty out to VW!


VW? Is that autocorrect? lol

Jay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> VW? Is that autocorrect? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Jay


Unfortunately 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


You were up before 10:00 AM, that’s early for You!


----------

